# Pro Touring 69 GTO Vert Build



## solomonl (Mar 15, 2013)

hey fellas new to gtoforum.com im building a pro touring 69 gto convertible thought id come on here and share the build with you guys maybe toss ideas around and show you the progress


----------



## solomonl (Mar 15, 2013)

heres some photos i have of her let me know what u guys think


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Welcome!

Looks like a great build, details on the frame?


----------



## Kingfreeze21 (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Solomonl! Looks like that will be a great looking car when finished. I am in pretty much the same stage of my 68 vert rebuild, so I am excited to see your progress. Keep up the good work and keep the pics flowing :cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome. Almost looks like the same frame Eric used, what's going under the hood?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Coool! This is going to be a fun one to watch.

Welcome

Bear


----------



## 67GTOCoupe (Mar 6, 2013)

Sweet set up! I like the way the car sits. She looks like she will be able to do a lot more than just go fast in a straight line.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow, looking awesome. Your body work looks superb and that frame is just a work of art. Nice job.

I can not wait until my '68 GTO vert is in at least that condition. I still have a little more deconstruction to do (blasting, priming, sealing and rust repair) and of course the entire frame suspension needs to be blasted and poweder coated before I can start the build up.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

yup, things that dont suk,this build
looks like a great start keep pics coming


----------

